# just pick one for crying out loud!!!



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

After the recent discoveries of hair in the merrick dry kibble i started thinking of switching kadie to something better. She was never really a fan of it anyway. She would only eat it if I mixed it with merrick canned, especially the wingaling







Anyway I went over to my local pet store that only sells premium foods to pick uo some samples. I got wellness puppy, candidae, NB duck and potato, and three different flavors of timberwolves organics. I got home and proceeded to hand feed her some of the kibble to see which one she liked best. I did this on a completely empty stomach since she had refused to eat her merrick dry without the canned yesterday morning. Anyway she nibbled a little bit on the timberwolf and on the NB and then walked over to the kitchen where i keep her canned food and whined at me







Fine so i figured I would put a couple of each food in a pile and arrange them all in a circle and put Kadie in the middle of the circle so she would pick one. Well after we had a stare down for about 5 mins she stalked over to the first pile (NB), ate one, and then proceeded all down the line eating one of each!!! Then she sauntered back over to the kitchen and planted her furry butt in front of the cabinet with the canned food.







So now I'm sitting in the living room with dry food all over the floor in a big circle and still none the wiser!!!







Does ANYONE have any better suggestions on getting her to pick a food?? Or is there one dry food out there that is known to be extra tasty???


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sometimes - Atticus will not eat the kibble out of the bowl (I do not feed canned food - he's not real fond of it either) - but if I put the kibble in my hand he'll eat it. Atticus is big though (bigger than some malts - at 6 lbs 4 oz) and he eats an eats when he's hungry and sometimes he just isn't hungry until I give the first few pieces out of my hand and then he'll attack his bowl.

hang in there!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Shatzi is spoiled to the canned food. If given a choice, I'm sure Hannah & Boo would prefer wet too. Boo is picky, but Hannah just eats whatever she is given with gusto. Boo gets tired of any certain brand after a few mths.So he's been on many different brands. I have to start looking around for a new brand about 3 mths after I find a brand he likes. I've about run out of options on what's available in my area.Have you tried weaning her slowly off the canned food? I know Boo will eventually eat if given no other option than to go hungry, even if he no longer wants what's in his bowl. I used to have to mix canned with dry, or add babyfood or chicken broth to Boos dry, but I did manage to wean him off of that & only to dry. One thing I learned lately is that the cost of the dogfood doesn't mean Boo will like it more. I tried Petsmarts Authority Harvest Roast & he & Hannah both love it. But I'm sure Boo will soon grow tired of it.







Good luck with your cute little picky eater.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is a very picky eater too. After the recalls and homecooking for the girls for a couple of months, I now have them on Natural Balance Potato and Duck. Lacie isn't that fond of it, but will eat SOME of the kibble. Her favorite brad (and the only one that she would really eat for any length of time) was Royal Canin Yorkie.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I used to give Sophie Solid Gold hundenflucken (sp). Sophie grew tired of it, so we switched to another organic food (I honestly do not remember the name, but it had veggies and she would just eat the meat" So, we switched her again (this was very early last year) to Timberwolf Organic Dry Bison. She absolutely loves it!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just wanted to tell you "good luck".... I am sick of the food issues here as well. Sir Micro is a VERY picky eater and now Mr Wookie has become as I think Brit said once, a "eat to live" eater. It seems to me he eat so little. I weigh him every other day now and he hasn't lost any weight, so I guess he's eating enough. Just not as much as I feel he should.

Melanie


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Have you tried weaning her slowly off the canned food?[/B]


I thought about taking her off the canned food and only giving her dry but I would rather have her eating something she really enjoys. My preference would be to give her canned once a day and then feed her just kibble otherwise so she gets atleast one yummy meal. But I guess she has other plans.







I dont know...I guess if I had the choice I wouldnt want to just eat dry food all day either











> I just wanted to tell you "good luck".... I am sick of the food issues here as well. Sir Micro is a VERY picky eater and now Mr Wookie has become as I think Brit said once, a "eat to live" eater. It seems to me he eat so little. I weigh him every other day now and he hasn't lost any weight, so I guess he's eating enough. Just not as much as I feel he should.
> 
> Melanie[/B]


Thanks, atleast I dont have it that bad.. atleast she will eat, as long as its canned


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

In the a.m. I fill Ollie's bowl with a cup of kibble and I plop about 1/4 cup of wet food on top. I don't mix it in. He eats all the wet food right away. Which is nice because then I don't worry about him starving all day, throwing up bile, etc. What's left behind is his kibble with a few "crumbs" of the wet food mixed in from when it was sitting on top--it's not enough to make the kibble soggy at all. I leave that there for the rest of the day--he free feeds until about 8pm at night and by then the bowl is usually empty. Maybe if you tried that you'd know she at least ate something and maybe the scent of the wet food left behind on the kibble will interest her enough to eat that as well? Worth a shot...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ahhh, that is the very reason I won't feed canned food!!!! My cats did this to me yrs ago....they wouldn't touch the dry...and would only eat specific flavor canned foods.....so I did away with the wet completely. Maybe its just me, but I always think canned food makes for pickier eaters. Of course I'm basing that off of my own experience and nothing more.









Good luck on your food hunt....I happen to be very happy w/ Merrick.


----------

